# Recovery Story - it's legit possible!



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

So I just got an email notification of a private message from this forum...I decided to reply to the question and I'll post my response here (hope he/she doesn't mind). I haven't been on here in months, maybe even a year, but if I can share this little passage and it helps anyone who needs it in even the slightest way, then I'm happy 

(I got dp/dr etc. from a bad weed trip. I thought I was toast, gone for good. I took a trip down the dp hole and thought I was never coming back)

My response:

Hey man!

Far out I had nearly forgotten about this site! Haha. Lord knows I used to spend every second of every day on here stressing about every tiny thing.

It sounds like a cliché but I can't even remember when or how or why I transitioned back into 'real life' and DP wasn't a thing for me any more.

I don't even know when I 'recovered' or what that even means really. I chalked my DP up to me having some pretty hefty anxiety, low self-esteem and insecurity issues before hand. This stuff rarely comes out of nowhere. Everyone here shares a common trait of obsession/anxiety/depression that was at some kind of unhealthy level prior to all this starting.

DP really is a journey of self discovery, but it's not something where you will suddenly realise the missing link and it miraculously disappears. I remember I used to always think 'if I just figure out this one thing I'm missing, I'll unlock the riddle of this', but in my experience it doesn't work that way.

Like everyone who has recovered says, they don't even remember when or how it happened, you literally just look back one day and be like 'wow, I haven't obsessed over DP in months!'. It just doesn't rule your life or thoughts anymore.

You don't need to force anything. I'd recommend just keeping your schedule of whatever you were doing before. If you find a new interest or passion, do it. It's hard and painful, let me tell you I was an absolute wreck/mess, hands down the hardest time I've ever been through in my life, and I never saw an end to it. But here I am, I haven't logged in or posted here in months...maybe even over a year, but I saw your email and thought I'd reply.

I guess what I'm saying is; there's hope, there's an end, there's happiness to be had, and it'll come when you're not even thinking of it


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

how long did you have dp?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you experience the blank mind?


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I had it for about 2 years...I had every symptom under the sun, pretty chronically too.

How are you guys travelling?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

yosemitedome said:


> I had it for about 2 years...I had every symptom under the sun, pretty chronically too.
> 
> How are you guys travelling?


Hey bro, I used to talk to you on my old account, Cihan.

Good to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## Isaac Neumann (Feb 19, 2016)

This is so encouraging. Thanks for sharing <3


----------

